
The web has fallen under the influence of a bad crowd - iamflimflam1
https://www.ft.com/content/333501f2-43d4-11e9-a965-23d669740bfb
======
luckylion
non-paywalled: [https://outline.com/BPZ3Uh](https://outline.com/BPZ3Uh)

